# Остеопаты. Кто нибудь лечил позвоночник у них ??



## ydgin (25 Авг 2008)

Межпозвоночная грыжа,протрузии,остеохондроз. С начала 2008г  лечусь у Дикуля. Не очень успешно.Пока бросил лечение у Дикуля.Хочу обратиться в клинику доктора Артёмова (есть в Москве и Екатеринбурге).Это врач остеопат. Расскажите,кто что знает об этих врачах. Кто-нибудь лечился у них?Помогите пожалуйста с информацией.


----------



## Турчак Андрей (25 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Остеопаты. Кто нибудь лечил позвоночник у них ??*

Остеопатии уже более 130 лет. Остеопатия один из видов мануальной терапии, но в отличии от классической мануальной терапии риск побочных действий сведен к минимуму. Поможет ли она в Вашем конкретном случае, зависит от того, к какому остеопату Вы попадете.

В выборе остеопата, следует учитывать рабочий стаж доктора в остеопатии, отзывы пациентов, неплохо было бы поинтересоваться, где доктор обучался техникам остеопати.
Вот и судите, следует ли Вам посещать Доктора Артемова.

Для боле подробного ответа, перечитайте:

https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html

.


----------

